# Stuck on the same weight and BF.



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

Look at the latest post.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Only 1300 calories !!!!! You've listed protein twice there BTW.

What you trying to down, slim down ??


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

My bad, i meant 122.4 gr Carbs. And yeah, i`m trying to go for 12% body fat, from 16%.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

What has your diet been like before this?

How did you establish 1300 calories, did you use a BMR (not BMI) calculator??


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

I just calculated my protein and carb intakes, and depending on the food i chose to eat, it came out to be this.

I'm open to suggestions though, since clearly i made a mistake in my calculations.

My thinking was that my TDEE is 2700,-1400=1300 i suppose.

How much calaories, carbs, fat, and Protein should i be eating for maximum fat loss?


----------



## Jacobs64 (Dec 10, 2011)

No wonder your stuck eating only 20g of fat, you're probably not producing any hormones! Up your fats to atleast 50g a day and drop carbs to compensate.


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

Can you be specific, brother? Mind changing my diet so i can be sure how much calories/protein/carbs/fats i should eat? I`ll build a menu by that.

Ok, what do you guys think of this:

1700 Calories.

56 Fat=504 Calories

140 Protein=560 Calories

159 Carbs= 636 Calories


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

iSyler said:


> Can you be specific, brother? Mind changing my diet so i can be sure how much calories/protein/carbs/fats i should eat? I`ll build a menu by that.
> 
> Ok, what do you guys think of this:
> 
> ...


Get rid of some of the carbs and up the protein


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

How much carb? 130? 140?

1724 Calories.

56 Fat=504 Calories

150 Protein=600 Calories

155 Carbs= 620 Calories

This seems about right?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

When this happened to me i had a cheat day, i didnt go mad but i had not so good lunch and dinner just got me going again


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

If your trying to reduce BF id get the carbs down to 100 max keep the protein high to roughly 200g


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

That's gonna be a bitch to accomplish, if i need to keep the calories on 1700. Or do i lower the calorie intake?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tbh I think I'd struggle to only eat 1300 cals a day my stomach wud eat it self how hungry I'd b, bt if ur wantin to increase weight increase cals


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

The goal is to lose BF. And i created a new diet, the post above you brother.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Shouldnt be to hard mate, You could always use 2 scoops of protein powder instead of 1 to up the protein?


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah you are right, but the body can absorb only so much of protein at a time and the rest is wasted, right? 40 Grams or so, correct? Perhaps i`m wrong(Known to happen). By the way, thanks for all the help. I appreciate it.

1724 Calories.

60 Fat=540 Calories

200 Protein=800 Calories

96 Carbs= 384 Calories

Seems about right?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just check to see how much protein is in each serving of your shakes if its 25 like mine i just double it up to 50. i dont know about all this can only absorb so much at a time id say 50 is fine mate

Yeah id go with that diet and see how you get on man go for a few weeks and check the bf if its going in the right direction then your winning mate

No probs hope you manage to reach your goals


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

"The best way to check your BF is to look in the mirror", i read that somewhere. The mirror doesn't lie right, brother?

Any last tips/changes i should make to the diet plan(Less fat, more fat sort of stuff), i want to maximize this process. I'm very persistent when it comes to challenges.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

The mirror is the best way mate!!

Id go with what you got just now man it really is trial and error

If you plan to stick around this site you should follow people journals i got loads of good info from reading other peoples progress


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

I think i will, seems like a cool community here.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I've lost 7 (ish) stone slowly but surely and I think I must of used the scales a handfull of times.

I use clothes and the mirror as measurement, gives you a good boost when you feel clothes getting loose and you also don't get hung up on number watching (something I strongly disagree with)

Good luck pal


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Stick around mate start a journal to track your progress people will chip in with tips and encouragement if you start a journal il follow it i like seeing people progressing keeps me going man


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll definitely do that once i start seeing progress. I got a question: For my Fat intake, does saturated fat count as part of my 60G Fat intake goal?

I'm looking for fatty food, since what i eat now has barely, if any, fat in it. So i saw some cream in the fridge, has 15 G fat but 9G is saturated fat.

Does it still count, even though most of it is saturated?


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

You want good fats not bad fats. Nuts are a good source of fat, as is peanut butter.


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

AlexHealy said:


> You want good fats not bad fats. Nuts are a good source of fat, as is peanut butter.


So bad fats do not count for my Fat intake?


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

They count but you want to avoid them.


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

Better to have them than none at all, for now at least, to achieve 60G fat?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

You need good fats, Mono and poly.

Avoid any trans or saturated.

IMO you first need to establish your BMR based on your daily activity etc lets say for arguments sake this is 1700 cals total.

Then decide what macronutrient ratio would work, as you are looking to reduce BF your gonna favour protein over carbs but will also require some fats to keep your body in an "anabolic" (IE muscle building) state, there lets say 40/30/30. Therefore :-

Protein = 680 Cals (1g = 4 cals, 680 / 4) = 170g

Carbs = 510 Cals (1g = 4 clas, 510 / 4) = 128g

Fats = 510 Cals (1g = 9 cals, 510 / 9) = 57g

Now, ensure you weight yourself as a milestone and take a look (or picture) then if you stop getting results (IE. losing weight) then reduce your carb intake by 200 cals (50g) for 1 week and weight yourself again, if that dont work reduce carbs again.

Its constant trial and error like a science experimnt, keep some variables constant and record results if desired changes arn't seen adjust a variable (in this case your diet) and record results. rinse and repeat. I hope this helps.


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> You need good fats, Mono and poly.
> 
> Avoid any trans or saturated.
> 
> ...


That's quite informational, thanks. Yeah, i`m already going for such a diet plan.

How much do the Omega 3 Capsules count towards to the goal intake of Fat? Like 3 capsules of Omega 3 count as how much fat?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil is good fats!

Also If your eating eggs in the morning keep a yolk in there for some good fats


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I wouldn't count your omegas TBH. Just add them as additional.


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll have to make do then till Sunday, thanks.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Using ratios to calculate macros is bro-science.

What you need is:

Minimum

1g/lb Protein

0.4g/lb Fats

The rest of your calories can be from whatever source you like aslong as you dont go over your set calorie limit


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys, thought i'd update my progress:

So far i lost 3kg since my last post. Have about 14% body fat(13%-14%) but again i stopped losing fat.

I read somewhere that you should go easy on workouts and add a few hundred calories to see if that helps, but it didn't. So, any ideas?

I`m going by 1g/lb Protein, 0.4g/lb Fats diet and the rest carbs but no loss of fat for 2 weeks now.

Should i work out more or less, i don't know. Still do half an hour of aerobics everyday though.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

mate i'd double all your figures from the first post!!


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

To be honest, i have no f****** clue how to lose the remaining body fat. Either i`m working out too much/not eating enough/eating the wrong macro portions/not enough fat/not enough protein/not enough carbs/too much carbs... Weight loss is not the goal as much as Fat loss is. Some people tell me don't eat carbs, some say ear massive amounts of carbs and so on, don't know which works.


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

So... Here's my current diet:

137 Protein

142 Carbs

58 Fat

1650 Calories, give or take.

I`m thinking to switching to 30/50/20 (P/C/F). Any thoughts?

What's more important, doing more cardio or lifting? I do half an hour of lifting 3 times a week and 20 mins of intense cardio 4 times a week.


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone wanna pitch in?


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Personally at the moment i am on about 50/30/20 but the carbs and fats go up and down but I'm keeping protein high and seems to be best cut I've done I am using clen too but diet was the same before I started it and progress was good. There's plenty of options read through the stickies for great info plus other threads and your find what a majority of people are doing


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

What is your intense cardio and why 4 times a day?!


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah that doesn't make sense, i meant 4 times a week. So should i go for 50% Carbs, 20% Fat and 30% Protein? I try to avoid using fat burners since they did little to help me so far.

I swim for 40 minutes.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i started a ketosis diet yesterday im actually enjoying it, i thought it'd be hard... i just picked up a load of fish, lean frying steak (3% fat) and peanut butter, this is all i will eat. I'll let you know how i get on with it.


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

I swim 5-6 times a week 40 mins a go and weight 3 times a week for 45 mins and use a high protein diet and didnt seem to loose weight as someone said before 1gram per lb of body weight plus 0.4gram of fat per lb too. The rest of calories come from fat protein or carbs whatever you want. So work out your BMR workout what that many calories equal and then go from there. This has been said already by someone that's doing great on a cut and to plenty of other people in different threads so is obviously a very good way to go.


----------



## iSyler (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, but i really dont understand what you're trying to say.

What are you saying worked for you? The "1gram per lb of body weight plus 0.4gram of fat per lb" or something else? Because that doesn't seem to work for me.

That is why i thought of 50C/30P/20F diet, and if it is a good diet or not for losing BF.


----------

